# STUDENT SUPPORT GROUP



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

okay guys and girls, this is katie and im starting a student support group.. school is starting soon and i thought that it would be really cool to have a place where you can let out your nerves and school problems..like if oyu have a report or hw that you are not sure about then you can ask us! since we all love to help each other i thought this would be cool.. ecspecially when all the nerves kick in.. we should do a thing that on the first day of school you get on sometime and tell us on here about it.. im a junior so any juniors or younger i can try to help answer any of your questions. maybe the juniors can help the juniors and the sophomores can help sophomores and the freshman can help freshman.. same with seniors!! so tell me what yall think!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

yay!

I'm going to be a junior too! I have to admit, school is my niche. So if you have homework questions ask me. Yes I'm a nerd :shock: But my straight A's will help me get a scholarship. Not trying to brag here. :wink: 

Anyway. I think Our first move will be to list our classes we are taking and our school supply searches.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I've still got two months to go before I start my second year! Stop scaring me!


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

*ok lets see*

okay. i dont have my class schedule yet, but i do have all my school supplies!yay!! wat bout yall?!? is this any of yall first year driving to school. it is mine. and im so excited.. okay mkarel(btw wat is your name..and do you want to help me run this thing! like help me think of ideas and other stuff??) like your already doing. thanks btw!lol!! but okay.. tell us stuff people!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

You guys can call me MAK! hehe

I'd love to help you run it!  I'm on the forum way too much anyway! :wink: 

I have my school schedule. But they'll probably change it and then it won't work so I'll have to switch clases again :roll: I don't have supplies yet, but that's no biggie. I normally get them after school starts anyway. :lol: 

Here are my classes incase you guys want to know. 

Spanish II
Study Hall 8) 
English 11th
Government (One semester) and Entrepreneurship (One semester)
Advanced Math
Psychology (one semester) and Zoology (One semester)
Accounting I
Physics

Hopefully they don't change it :evil:


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

*okay*



mlkarel2010 said:


> You guys can call me MAK! hehe
> 
> I'd love to help you run it!  I'm on the forum way too much anyway! :wink:
> 
> ...



okay.. well im officially announcing that MAK is going to be also one of the people that can make announcement like new topics on here or whatever else you want to do.. or if you get any ideas mak.. oh good that you are taking advanced math. i took advance last yr and passed with a c so i now have to go back to basic geometry. cuz i was in honors alg.2... so if you are good in geometry i might need some help!! hopefully this year im going to stay serious with my grades. i need scholarships too!! bad!!! so we should also start a thing that we keep each other on tabs.. i know what im going to try to make my routines.. i have to go to bed a 8:30.. yes i know that is early but i love it cuz if i dont go to bed at at least tht time or earlier i wake up mad and i sleep at school.. but okay on mon-thurs i will do my hw. then friday night i will do hw and reports, then saturday i will go to work if i get a job and keep my grades up, then sunday i will spend half with my horsey and the other half with my family.. but some saturdays i will take off for shows next spring and summer... okay what else do i need to put into consideration.. ??


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't have a timetable yet, but I know what units I'm taking.

Semester one - Transport Phenomena 2, Engineering Thermodynamics, Reaction Engineering, Process Dynamics and Control, Laboratories 2.

Semester two - Design and Safety, Management 1, Separations Processes 2, Mathematics 3, Particle Technology, Laboratories 3.

The second year is the hardest, academically, for my course.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Oh, i took geometry last year! They make you take geometry and algebra II before you can take Advanced Math at my school.

Hmm, besides school I'll be doing homework and getting on here. So, I'll be on quite a bit to help anyone out that I can!

Oh, so here's my first tip. SPARKNOTES ROCK!!!! 8) Except I actually read the stories too because my teacher purposely choosing questions about stuff sparknotes don't tell you about. But sparknotes makes things less confusing. Especially horrible stories like "The Tale of Two Cities" which is VERY confusing...

I don't have homeroom here... how about you guys?


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I have an A level in English Literature, and our class had a big discussion about Sparknotes. We came to the conclusion that Sparknotes only provided a very basic level of analysis, about equal to a D grade, or a C if you embellished a little. And you should always read what you're working on in English - how else can you analyse it?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> I have an A level in English Literature, and our class had a big discussion about Sparknotes. We came to the conclusion that Sparknotes only provided a very basic level of analysis, about equal to a D grade, or a C if you embellished a little. And you should always read what you're working on in English - how else can you analyse it?


true, but it helps if you are COMPLETELY lost.... sometimes I get that way... lol


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I will be a college freshman once school starts, which is on August 25th. I'm going for my associates in Equestrian Sci. and Horse Tech.

This is my schedule:

Animal Science

Composition I

Computers in Agriculture 

First Aid

Horse Evaluation I

Horse Production & Management

Introductory Equine Seminar

Principles/Methods of Stock Seat Equitation

I have the days/hours written down somewhere else, but these are the classes I know for sure I'm going to be taking.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

*me too*



mlkarel2010 said:


> claireauriga said:
> 
> 
> > I have an A level in English Literature, and our class had a big discussion about Sparknotes. We came to the conclusion that Sparknotes only provided a very basic level of analysis, about equal to a D grade, or a C if you embellished a little. And you should always read what you're working on in English - how else can you analyse it?
> ...


yeah i dont read the stories i read cliff notes and sparknotes..lol.. but this yr i am going to read the stories. ones story i know of is To Kill A Mockingbird.. i think i might start reading these stories with the rest of the summer.... i really need to buckle down. i want a vehicle and a horse trailer.. my grades are a big importance!!!! so im going to be on here maybe once ot twice a week.. i will give weekly yall weekly updates after tomorrow i wont be getting on for a week. im going on a fishing trip since my last one got interupted.. :/


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

OMG i want your college degree! You HAVE to tell me where you are going!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Lol, I'm going to Black Hawk College in Kewanee, IL. Its about 2 hours or so away from where I live. I'm sooooo excited to be going there. If I wasn't planning on transferring to another college afterwards, lol, I'd only have to take the horse classes, not the general education ones!!! Woo hoo!! Only horse classes!! Now that'd be great!!!


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: me too*



katieandduke said:


> yeah i dont read the stories i read cliff notes and sparknotes..lol.. but this yr i am going to read the stories.


You absolutely can't analyse a piece of literature without reading it! The whole point of literary analysis is to look at the text and examine what effects it produces in the reader. You can't do that if you've never looked at the text!

If you have specific texts to study, rather than unseen pieces you have to respond to on the fly, then here's my advice for tackling them.

1. Read through briefly, as you would read any old book, story or poem. This will give you a basic idea of the plot and make you aware of key things to look out for.
2. Read again, a bit more carefully; underline motifs, thematic elements, anything you think is interesting.
3. Actually go through and study the text, analyse it, produce any coursework, do all the real in-depth work.
4. A week before the exam, have another light read of it to refresh the whole in your mind.

Unseen extracts are the nasty ones xD But in my exams, unseen pieces were always compared and contrasted to a text you had studied, so you knew you had to look for the connections and that gave you an angle into your essay.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's their website:

http://www.bhc.edu/

They only do the equine program at the East campus. They have a East and West campus.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

wow! What different subjects you have over there! lol
Im in yr 11 this year, and my last term started a week ago.
Im doing- 
Advanced english
general maths
legal studies
agriculture
sociology
business studies.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

GeminiJumper said:


> Here's their website:
> 
> http://www.bhc.edu/
> 
> They only do the equine program at the East campus. They have a East and West campus.


Sweet! I will keep that place in mind


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> GeminiJumper said:
> 
> 
> > Here's their website:
> ...


Yay!! That'd be neat if I got someone from here to go there!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

A cute thread, I don't know what anyone would be able to help me out tho  going back to school to study Criminal Justice :lol: 

I have exactly a month left before my school program starts.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, I offer up my services, lol. I'm a chemical engineering student, so I don't know if there's anyone here particularly able to help me with fluid dynamics, process control and particulate flocculation, but I can offer up my knowledge in:

- chemistry (A level chemistry + studying more specialised stuff as part of my degree)
- maths (A level + further work at uni)
- physics (A level + further work at uni)
- English literature (A level)
- critical thinking (AS level)

I'm not a humanities or languages person at all, so I'll be reasonably useless there, but if I can help anyone out, let me know! I actually rather enjoy all the above activities xD I'm the kind of person who does mental maths to relax and conducts force balances on her body as she walks.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks guys for offering your help to others yall are awesome!! ill have my schedule tonight.. so anybody else got anything to say about their schedule likes or dislikes..


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

At my uni, lectures run from 8:15, with the last one finishing at 19:05. Fortunately the Director of Studies for chemeng avoids 8:15s wherever he can and tries not to let things run past the 16:15-17:05 slot. My first semester, I had three 9:15s, which everyone slept through - my second semester, I didn't have a single 9:15! My days starteda t 10:15, 11:15, or 14:15. Towards the end of the semester, when coursework-only modules were completed or had moved to private study only, I had some days with no lectures at all.

Not that that meant no work, lol

We do tend to have pretty nice timetables, though, in chemeng. Particularly compared to the chemists ...


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

im moving up a level one year early so i will most likely need to vent a little every now and then ! 
i´m in ! 
im taking ;
Icelandic, math, german, danish, english, nationeconomics, history, "nature science", physics, chemestry, geology, biology, life perfomance (?), computers, typing, buisness, law+society, PE aaand i have yet to choose some other subjects ! 
i don´t know how much of this i will be taking this year, i´ll find out shortly after the 5th ! (i have x many units in every subject, but i will take this in a span of 4 years)


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Holy cow! You can speak like every language!!! That's amazing :shock:


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm always very impressed with polyglots. The UK has pretty poor modern foreign languages teaching, especially compared to all our European neighbours.

But I'm especially pleased to see all the science there xD I really, _really_ do not get why people assume it's so drastically more difficult to get into than challenging social subjects, and I definitely don't see why physics is considered the hardest!

But woo, science


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

*hey*

hey guys. i got my schedule but its not right in front of me.. so i think this is it.. in order? i think... Homeroom-Art-Christian Ethics-English-Physical Science- Library Aide- Geometry- History.. yep thats right only seven classes. my school hours are 8am-3:15pm.. we got to school for a long time.. i am sort of nervous about my classes but i know as the year progress and i meet new people and see old friends it will get more comfortable some classes i know ill be okay in cuz i know the teacher really good. but i know every teacher at my school cuz i talk to absolutely every one!LOL! i am shy but i do like to meet new people expessially(spelled wrong sorry) horsey people!!! i really love yall. not in a gay way but as like my sisters! yall all are so special and nice and god will bless you each and everyday for that.. oh and if anyone doesnt know who god is or needs a counselor or someone to talk about their problems to. im here, that is one thing i am extremely good at...i love to help people through things and i like to talk about jesus..so if anybody needs someone to talk to private message me and anything you say will stay between us.  luv ya guys!!!ttyl!!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: hey*



katieandduke said:


> hey guys. i got my schedule but its not right in front of me.. so i think this is it.. in order? i think... Homeroom-Art-Christian Ethics-English-Physical Science- Library Aide- Geometry- History.. yep thats right only seven classes. my school hours are 8am-3:15pm.. we got to school for a long time.. i am sort of nervous about my classes but i know as the year progress and i meet new people and see old friends it will get more comfortable some classes i know ill be okay in cuz i know the teacher really good. but i know every teacher at my school cuz i talk to absolutely every one!LOL! i am shy but i do like to meet new people expessially(spelled wrong sorry) horsey people!!! i really love yall. not in a gay way but as like my sisters! yall all are so special and nice and god will bless you each and everyday for that.. oh and if anyone doesnt know who god is or needs a counselor or someone to talk about their problems to. im here, that is one thing i am extremely good at...i love to help people through things and i like to talk about jesus..so if anybody needs someone to talk to private message me and anything you say will stay between us.  luv ya guys!!!ttyl!!


Awww, thanks!!


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

You can love us in as gay a way as you want, I don't think we'll mind xD

On a slightly more serious note, I do agree that it's nice that people here like to help each other out. This is a great place to find answers to your riding questions, and it's good that that spirit of mutual endeavour extends beyond the horsey realm too.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll be starting my "Junior" year of College as an RN. Yippee... let the fun & stress start. I haven't secured my schd. yet, but hopefully tomorrow I will know it for sure. I am not in any rush. I just finished a summer college course that kicked my behind! :? I need a break! I wish I was back in high school again. School was so much easier then, you didn't have to think too much! LOL. 

Wishing everyone the best in their NEW School year!!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I was informed that I start school on the 18th and not the 16th (it's a saturday :lol: )

Yay, I have two extra days!


----------



## xcountryrider (Jul 28, 2008)

Whoa!
School is sooo different for me!
I live in South Africa, in grade 10.
We dont have juniors blah blah.
We just have college were grade 8's to grade 12's attend.
There's only bout 400 people in my whole school.

You guys are like really fortunate to chose such nice subjects.
I just have regular kind  

Do you guys have compulsory sports at school???
Luckily horse riding is considered a school sport  

We have a game reserve and stables on our school.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

*hey guys*



xcountryrider said:


> Whoa!
> School is sooo different for me!
> I live in South Africa, in grade 10.
> We dont have juniors blah blah.
> ...



no, at least at my school we dont have horseback riding but at some girl boarding schools they do.. and hey everybody im back from vaca and i have been so busy dealing with my horse's health problem right now that is starting to clear up and trying to find a place to move my horse.. ehhh. it is crazy!! but how is everyone. the nerves are starting to kick in on me and usually i dont get nervous it is probably cuz im so STRESSED!!!!!!! but anyways how is everyone...


----------



## xcountryrider (Jul 28, 2008)

Why are you guys stressed?
And you so lucky to be on.. vacca??
I haven't been on holiday in awhile! I need a break :roll:


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

*stressed*



xcountryrider said:


> Why are you guys stressed?
> And you so lucky to be on.. vacca??
> I haven't been on holiday in awhile! I need a break :roll:



well i dont know why everyone else is stressed..but i am stressed cuz my horse got really hurt cuz of this horse he shouldnt have been in a pasture with and we are now trying to find another place.. so i am really stressed i want to bring up to my house.. but my parents arent so sure about that.. but it will be a great opportunity to bond way more with him.. but im almost 16 and we need to buy a vehicle so we dont have enough money to move duke here..  but we will see. im not so stressed anymore... so how is everyone? when do yall start school? do any of yall have yall schedules? besides the ones that have already posted it...


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

*hey guys*

okay tell us your schedule.. when you going to school and changes you have made before school starts.(appearance or organization) also tell us about your school or volunteer projects this year you want to do or goals that you want to do..


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm not for sure on my schedule, but so far I have a backpack and horse folders for school. That's it. And school starts next monday!


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> I'm not for sure on my schedule, but so far I have a backpack and horse folders for school. That's it. And school starts next monday!


my school starts monday.. ugh, pray for me!lol! i got my haircut. i need to put pics up!! but ttyl!


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

*first day of school*

okay today was orientation it went good but i now have blisters on my ankles.. and i have a question, have any of yall ever been an azalea trail maid..it might be called something different where you are from.. but anyways what all do i need to do besides volunteer and learn the history of my city


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I finally got all of my school supplies! Yay!

Katie, I've never even heard about that before....


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

First day down! 227 days left, that is including weekends and holidays, but yeah, you get the point :wink: 

My schedule is the same as I said way before. And I have a lot of courses for college credit (English, Government, Accounting, Psychology, Physics?)

I have a bunch of classes upstairs in a row, so today I got a work out going down stairs to my locker, running through the halls and then back up the stairs, four times in a row. 

I even have homework in Gov't now :roll:


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

i got my time table today and i´m in Danish, English, life performance, icelandic, math, german, accounting ( :lol: ) and computer usage this semester !


----------

